# Had a good one.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Got a call for a sewer clog today at a local elementary school. Clean out inside the building. Rodded it TWELVE times until I could make clean passes.

The only good thing about it was the clean out was right in front of a toilet, literally a water closet, so I had a place to sit. Bathroom was so small the machine had to sit outside the door.

I offered them a root x treatment, but they said they were going to use their own stuff. Some orange powered drain opener. Probably Tang or something.:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

sitting on the job...nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Probably Tang or something.:laughing:


Hey, whats wrong with tang. I grew up on that stuff. If its good enough for Astronauts then its good enough for me. Root x huh, I have considered getting some of that. It should sell like hotcakes here, due to all the root problems. Does it really work?


----------



## Neplumber (Mar 12, 2010)

Indie said:


> Hey, whats wrong with tang. I grew up on that stuff. If its good enough for Astronauts then its good enough for me. Root x huh, I have considered getting some of that. It should sell like hotcakes here, due to all the root problems. Does it really work?



Yes, I think it does, I've been selling it out here for about three years, I've got a few customers that I was cleaning the roots out about every two months, they've been using it and I've only been back when they forget to use it.....just my opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I know some of the schools plumbers have everything they need to unstop most stop ups but they will call a pro if they can't handle it. Matter of fact, I hope to be hired on here by June. Man told me I stand a more than good chance of getting the job. I am too old to do all of it myself anymore. Plus I will be vested in only 6 years while my wife goes into drop for 5 years. I would work 10 years and we could both retire. Bout had enough from the builders, customers, and skin cancer from the sun.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Every 2 months? What the heck did they have in their yard, pot plants? It usually takes 6 months to a year for the roots to become a problem again if they were properly cut out.



Neplumber said:


> Yes, I think it does, I've been selling it out here for about three years, I've got a few customers that I was cleaning the roots out about every two months, they've been using it and I've only been back when they forget to use it.....just my opinion :thumbsup:


----------

